# X-Traction question



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Now that RC2 is no longer producing Johnny Lightning slots. Are the names Extraction and Thunderjet part of the Johnny lightning brand and therefore no longer allowed to be used? If that is the case how collectible will they be? (production numbers anyone?) Anyone have thoughts on new names?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Pick, If I remember correctly, series 1-3 were 3000 cars each, 4-6 were near 6000, and 7 was 3500. That was the T-Jets, the Xtractions were 5000 each and possibly more for the F&F cars. I have know Idea what it was for the Bowties, but my opinion was not enough... as for the name hopefully they won't start somewhere in left field with something too new!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It all depends on the agreement between RC2 Brands and Round 2. Tom may very well have obtained a license to continue to sell products under the Johnny Lightning, X-Traction, and ThunderJet 500 brand names. I'm glad that I scarfed up a few of those XT R1 Monte Carlos with the Playing Mantis logo and Tom Lowe's name on them. I've always like the look of that body and I hope that Tom does another signature piece for his first release under Round 2.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

When Mr Low got the slots I would be pretty sure that the ThnderJet and X-Traction trade marks came with them. They are the slots brand name and RC2 would have no use for them.

Just my 2cents But I sure am Glad that Mr Lowe did get the slots )

Roger Corrie


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

now if mr lowe can get his hands on a track system he will be set


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> now if mr lowe can get his hands on a track system he will be set


I would agree with this only on one condition. If he did a track system that was fully compatiple with the dominant one out there today (Tomy) and he introduced new track piece variety that the dominant system doesn't already have. I view track as infrastructure, kind of like the electrical system in your house. You want to have open standards for infrastructure. You want to be able to plug any electrical appliance into any electrical socket. That means that a standard must exist for both the electrical characteristics (voltage, frequency, etc.) and the sockets and fixtures (conductor spacing, slot depth, connectivity, etc.). 

The vast majority of slot cars today conform to electrical characteristics (12V-20V, DC). Over time even things like rail spacing and slot depth have come around to somewhat of a defacto standard to match the cars. The biggest problem that remains is connectivity, which relates to both lane spacing and track piece interconnections. 

The best thing for us is having a lot of variety and selection and knowing it will all work well together. Today we pretty much have it with cars but we sadly don't have it with track. The track situation needs to change. Introducing a new track that doesn't follow an existing connectivity method would be a step backwards and a disservice for us, the customers. I'd much prefer that all track conform to an open connectivity standard. Let the vendors compete for our money based on track variety and *quality* rather than trying to lock us into a proprietary system.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish to hell someone made tyco 24" or 36" straights. and don't say "to long, to brittle" the ho train scene has them.
thru the 80's and 90's I picked up tons of tyco tracks at yard sales. I can't stand to get rid of all of it and start over with Tomy track.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I wish to hell someone made tyco 24" or 36" straights. and don't say "to long, to brittle" the ho train scene has them.
> thru the 80's and 90's I picked up tons of tyco tracks at yard sales. I can't stand to get rid of all of it and start over with Tomy track.


I agree. I started with Tyco track many years ago and stuck with it. I like it and it works just fine for me. I like the tad bit wider lane spacing over Tomy. The slot could be a little deeper too. Now we just need 24" straits and 18" curves.  

Having said that the most popular brand out there is Tomy. 

GP


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have a ton of it myself i know i have enough to make a nice 4x12 layout and probably a 4x8 or maybe 4x10 oval too i just need somewhere to build it lol 
i keep telling myself remember the movie build it and they will come build it and they will come lmao


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I wish to hell someone made tyco 24" or 36" straights


Go for it! The guys making the Tomy and Tyco compatible curves took a shot at it. From what I hear the Tomy 18" curves did very well. The Tyco 6" and 15" curves aren't doing nearly as well and until they sell those we'll be waiting for their next round of track products. I wonder what they'll go for next ... hmmm ... tough question... Tomy sells out ... Tyco sits in warehouse .... hmmmm ... I wonder what they will do???


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

It would be nice if someone made a better "out of the box" power supply with higher amps, to go with or be compatible with an existing track system.

If Round 2 made a track system, they should make & include some higher ohm controllers for the TJets.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

did parma come out with a higher ohm resistor for the t jets i heard they did like a 90 ohm or something is that right


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

How about pieces of track that are four lane. Why would that not work? Most folks want a four lane layout anyway, right?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> did parma come out with a higher ohm resistor for the t jets i heard they did like a 90 ohm or something is that right


Yes, that's right they are shipping a 90 ohm controller. It just came out and has the nylon trigger. The Econo model without the gator clips is around $25.00. I've seen them on e-bay, for example:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5990945225&category=2619


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> The Econo model without the gator clips is around $25.00. I've seen them on e-bay, for example:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5990945225&category=2619


 Stupid question....

Why is a controller like this so expensive (in my opinion)?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The differences between the current track systems that sell in any volume is small enough to justify using any brand that provides all of the pieces you need for your layout. 

Tomy: The electrical mating system is the best electrically, but Mattel has improved theirs to be closer to Tomy's. Some cars do get hung up on the bends in the rail at the mating points. The rail joints needs to be tuned to improve pickup wear. The track joints at the slots aren't perfect either. The locking bumps on the bottom have to be cut off if the track pieces don't align perfectly. Otherwise you end up with a ski jump at the joint. The miniscule difference in lane spacing over Tyco doesn't make a difference if you are running regulation width cars or TJets. Best track piece selection of any currently available track.

Tyco/Mattel: Queen of the Yard Sale. You can pick up a lot of it cheap. The aftermarket 6" and 15" turns make it a viable alternative to Tomy in terms of track piece selection. The shallower slot depth may require a pin change or trim, but that's always been an issue with using Aurora MM track. The premium you'll pay for aftermarket pieces may be more than offset by the low cost of the standard yard sale pieces.

Life-Like: King of the Discount Warehouse Sale. You can typically find a large LL set or two at the discount outlets (Sams Club and others) and even Toys R Us around Christmas. Turn selection is poor, but if you are building a large 2-laner or are willing to work with adapters and contend with the high rail height it may be a good choice for you.

The current MaxTrax and WizTrackz track systems already offer large radius curves and very long straights in 4-lane and 6-lane widths. 

The only thing I can think of is that higher current power supplies may affect how track sets can be sold. They may have to increase the minimum age or be certified under more stringent toy standards. They would also cost more. Low current unregulated wall warts are extremely inexpensive.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

okracer said:


> did parma come out with a higher ohm resistor for the t jets i heard they did like a 90 ohm or something is that right


Actually, I bought myself a Parma controller with a Nitro 120 resistor. It has the plastic trigger. It works like a charm. I will probably get another one after I get my track set up and running again. The 120 ohm controller works great for the TJets.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Maybe a change in classification would help as far as how an increased amp power supply could be sold. Sell it as an adult hobby item instead of a toy, kinda like the better quality train stuff. TRU & Wallmart don't wanna carry trains and slotcars anyway, except for the cheap battery powered ones.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

they make four lane tracks in 1/43rd scale so it could be done with ho


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I finally received a response from Mr Lowe but he was short and sweet as he was on his way to China on business to get final pricing on new slot car line for Round 2 Corp.

He did say that both the Thunderjet 500 and X-Traction trade names were not part of his deal with RC2 and that he could not use them. He is still working on names and will be giving more info after he gets back from China.

I am sure what ever Mr Lowe decides, it will be awsome! He is a true car guy at heart and already knows what it takes to make car guys happy. His Johnny Lightning Die-cast lines were way ahead of Mattel Hot Wheels. I am sure he will take the time to do the slot car lines better and faster. At least he is trying!!!! What has Tyco, Lifelike or Tomy done in the last year that was sooo great? Not knocking them but lets give Mr Lowe as much support as possible and see what happens. He does watch this message board and others. He does listen - but he is also a businessman. He has to produce for the masses to keep cost low. That is what everyone wants - great slot cars at a good price....maybe he will add track system....special parts....lighted cars....hop-up kits....who knows. Lets wait and see. The possibilities are endless. I can't wait to see what he does. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's great news MotorCityToyz! The Johnny Lightning slots have been the most exciting thing to hit the slots in the past decade. This board would not exist if the JL slots never happened. It's actually quite amazing what they did in the short amount of time they were in the game. I'm still in awe of the red Charger and red Daytona in the Mopar XT release. My two all time favorite cars. 

Yep, we've all had some thumbs down moments about fit & alignment on the JL chassis ... but we all admit that they DID get better from release to release. It wasn't like they were at a certain point and then dropped off because of quality issues. It was always a case of positive improvement and refinement from release to release and we saw it, especially with the TJets. The XTs started out much better, but still showed improvements up until the end. I'm sure that dealing with a batch oriented manufacturing organization that's very distant, on many levels, is difficult and frustrating. 



> the Thunderjet 500 and X-Traction trade names were not part of his deal with RC2


That fact alone bumps up the collectibility of the JL slot cars another notch. Maybe I'll someday regret having unboxed and run all of my JL slots. I guess I'll have to think of another scheme for early retirement. 

New names and logos will be interesting. I've often wondered how Aurora came up with the "Thunder Jet" name. I do know that the very first US jet fighter (F-84) was known as the "Thunderjet." Is that what Aurora used as the basis for their name?

I hope Tom does an inaugural special scheme like the R1 X-Traction Playing Mantis car. I love that one-time paint scheme.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Possible Names for Tom's Incarnations*



> the Thunderjet 500 and X-Traction trade names were not part of his deal with RC2 .


Well, how about using the Tuff Ones name? I don't believe JL or RC has the rights to the name (the chassis are called Thunderjet 500's), and the only reference to 'Tuff Ones' is just that, a referance. Now that Tom owns the slots, does he have the right to Aurora titles? Perhaps he can use 'Tuff Ones' and name them as they were in the late 60's. 

As for the XT's, how about R-Tractions?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Maybe we can convince Tom to sponser a naming contest for the Round 2 cars?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The cars can be TL instead of JL. And couldn't the Xtractions be called A-tractions or some creative thing?
--fcb


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Funny, I was thinking something like "RT Magna" RT = Round 2, but hey I was never any good at marketing...  

The other thing I was wondering was "Any body ask Tom if he would join HT?" 

Talk about putting your finger on the pulse..... 

Jeff


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like "X-Trackers" or "Magna-trackers" I think.

The T-Jets could be called "500s" or something maybe . . . 

????

My $.02 worth.

'Doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tom won't join HT because we would bombard him with requests out the wazoo, and some people would hold him to any and every idea he has going.
As stated elsewhere, he watches the board.
As for names
Is there restrictions against using "magna traction" or "afx", they have been out of production for over 20 years.
the tjets, I like plain old "Tough ones", or "Rough ones".


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Tomy owns the AFX brand name. 

Maybe "TRX" for Total Racing eXperience - or Tom's Racing eXperiment.

The only thing I hope for is no "jet" or "thunder" in the name. Please please please, no more. Those have been absolutely done to death by way too many people.

It just seems like the word "micro" should be worked into anything involving HO scale.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

opps, I forgot about the Tomy company.
I totally agree about the "jet" and "thunder" names too.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AAACK!! are you guys kidding? I LOVE the whole Thunderjet image... it kinda fits into the cosmic '60s thing that goes along with the hobby for me. Different streaks for different freaks, I guess...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Thunderjet was a pretty intimidating (at the time) jet fighter. The Aurora slot cars were about as intimidating as a kitten. Where's the "thunder" or the "jet?" Kinda like naming your Pomeranian "killer."


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> AAACK!! are you guys kidding? I LOVE the whole Thunderjet image... it kinda fits into the cosmic '60s thing that goes along with the hobby for me. Different streaks for different freaks, I guess...
> 
> --rick


I guess you want Round 2 to claim that "It's the closest thing to real racing!"

Well, for me it IS real racing.....
(I did pretty darn good Saturday too...)

Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Since he didn't get the ThunderJet trade mark he can call Them TJETS as I di not belive this abbreviation was used by anyone, And if any asks thay are Tom Jets  Just call the XT's FX for factory experimentals or Grip +.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> The cars can be TL instead of JL. And couldn't the Xtractions be called A-tractions or some creative thing?
> --fcb


M-Tractions, for MagnaTraction?
Now the Tom has the line will Tyco bodies be released?


----------

